# sacar audio de un TV o equipo de sonido



## robinson Cerquera R (Jul 21, 2007)

Hola necesito hacer un circuito para sacar audio de un TV o equipo de sonido


----------



## ars (Jul 21, 2007)

La mayoria de telvisores y equipos de sonido tienen una salida para esto. Fijate si dice out o phone.


----------



## Fogonazo (Jul 21, 2007)

Mi lugar preferido es desde la entrada al potenciometro de volumen (Si es que tienen ?)


----------



## robinson Cerquera R (Jul 21, 2007)

Lo yo necesito es hacer un circuito pequeño para sacar de R1 dos salidas de audio hacia un parlante e igual mente de R2, una ves bi uno que no le puse mucho cuidado y no me acuerdo como es que esta conectado, este tenia un transformador, unas resistencias y como un potenciómetro para cada salida (R1 y R2)


----------



## Fogonazo (Jul 21, 2007)

No comprendo a que le llamas R1 y R2 si son parte de un circuito por favor publicalo.
Que quieres conectar al televisor o equipo de audio un parlante, un amplificador o......


----------



## robinson Cerquera R (Jul 22, 2007)

Quiero conectar un parlante, las salidas de audio de un TV están marcadas como R1 Y R2


----------



## Fogonazo (Jul 22, 2007)

Yo te sujiero que busques en el televisor el parlante original, y de sus bornes (Contactos derives mediante una resistencia de 2,2 Oms 2 W a tu otro parlante, esto es mas seguro que andar tocando la plaqueta, la resistencia es para no alterar demasiado la carga de la salida de audio del televisor.


----------



## robinson Cerquera R (Jul 22, 2007)

ok muchas gracias


----------



## ars (Jul 26, 2007)

Me parce qeu seria mejor un buffer antes que poner resistencias.


----------



## robinson Cerquera R (Jul 26, 2007)

que dises fogonazo


----------



## byronserrano (Oct 10, 2007)

Hola,
yo tambien ando en las mismas, quiero escuchar el audio del TV en mi equipo de sonido.

Alguien puede publicar fotos, diagramas o algo que nos ilumine? Gracias!


----------

